# Vous ne pouvez pas envoyer des pièces jointes



## iluro_64 (2 Mai 2014)

Vous *ne pouvez pas* envoyer des pièces jointes

J'ai déjà soumis ce problème plusieurs fois et bien qu'on m'ait assuré que le problème était en cours d'investigation, je demeure comme ma sur Anne : je ne vois rien venir, je ne vois rien que la route qui poudroie.

Je précise que ce problème existe depuis de nombreux mois, et peut-être bien depuis un à deux ans. Qu'il est apparu sans crier gare. Et que cette restriction commence à me peser, car, comment illustrer un propos si l'on ne peut pas joindre une capture d'écran ? Et si je voulais poster des photos dans les fils adéquat, comment ferasi-je ?

Merci par avance de bien vouloir m'informer.

PS : je précise que cette anomalie est bien antérieure au changement de look de Mac G


----------



## cl97 (2 Mai 2014)

On l'a désactive pour trois raisons :
- c'était un angle d'attaque d'un point de vue sécurité avec les forums vbulletin 
- cette fonctionnalité commençait a prendre des conséquences importantes en terme de stockage et nous bloquait sur certains points 
- dans les éléments on s'est aperçu qu'il y avait pas mal de contenus susceptibles de nous amener des problèmes comme des photos de cul 

On ne prévoit pas de rétablir cette fonction. Surtout qu'il n'a jamais été aussi simple de partager du contenu avec des services comme Dropbox. 

Par contre avec la prochaine version des forums on regardera si l'on peut intégrer plus facilement un service de partage pour ajouter plus facilement du contenu


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas certain que nous parlions de la même chose !

Voici donc *un exemple* de ce que je voudrais* pouvoir faire à nouveau* (cliquer)

Dit autrement, je veux pouvoir faire une capture d'écran pour illustrer un propos, et utiliser la fonction à laquelle j'avais accès "autrefois", désigner depuis Mac G le fichier à incorporer depuis mon Mac, l'envoyer à Mac G, et l'insérer dans un post grâce à la fonction.

Si cette fonction n'est plus disponible, il faut donc que je passe par un dispositif tiers de stockage  et de partage qui me fournisse une adresse URL à implanter dans le post, comme je viens de la faire avec l'exemple donné. Ou passer par mon fournisseur d'accès qui offre ce service, mais de manière temporaire.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Mai 2014)

j'ai l'impression que si. Vous parlez bien de la même chose.


----------



## Anthony (2 Mai 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si cette fonction n'est plus disponible, il faut donc que je passe par un dispositif tiers de stockage  et de partage qui me fournisse une adresse URL à implanter dans le post, comme je viens de la faire avec l'exemple donné. Ou passer par mon fournisseur d'accès qui offre ce service, mais de manière temporaire.



Vous parlez bien de la même chose. Et donc oui, il faut maintenant passer par un service tiers.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Mai 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> Vous parlez bien de la même chose. Et donc oui, il faut maintenant passer par un service tiers.



Enfin, une réponse parfaitement claire !

Mon sentiment est alors tout aussi clair !
D'un point de vue "fournisseur", pourquoi "s'em" à être autonome, quitte à ce que la perte de cette facilité gêne les utilisateurs ?
D'un point de vue "utilisateur" , pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqué.
En conclusion, pour les uns, pourquoi faire compliqué puisque ça peut être simple, et pour les autres, c'est le contraire.


Alors que se passe t-il ? le "message" est-il "intégré" au post, ou bien son existence est-elle limitée à l'existence du lien qui permet de l'atteindre ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h40 ----------




cl97 a dit:


> On l'a désactive pour trois raisons :
> - c'était un angle d'attaque d'un point de vue sécurité avec les forums vbulletin
> - cette fonctionnalité commençait a prendre des conséquences importantes en terme de stockage et nous bloquait sur certains points
> - dans les éléments on s'est aperçu qu'il y avait pas mal de contenus susceptibles de nous amener des problèmes comme des photos de cul
> ...



Maintenant que c'est devenu plus clair 

Réponse et raisons éminemment "politiques" 

Grâce à un lien "externe" qu'il fournit, l'utilisateur devient responsable du contenu qu'il fait afficher par le fournisseur, ce dernier n'ayant, en quelque sorte, pas davantage de responsabilité que les FaceBook, Tweeter et autres YouTube qui affichent des quantités invraisemblables d'injures et de calomnie. J'ose espérer que l'éthique de Mac G est d'un autre niveau. En effet, en faisant référence à des 





> des photos de cul


 je ne vois pas où est la différence de résultat entre une fonction tierce et une fonction intégrée. Le résultat est le même, mais l'engagement de responsabilité n'est pas le même.

Le contenu est devenu externe, alors que, avec la fonction dont on disposait, le contenu venait de "l'intérieur". D'une certaine façon, la responsabilité était partagée par l'utilisateur qui avait créé le contenu, et par le fournisseur qui l'avait transférée, stockée, et affiché. Toutefois, comme l'utilisateur avait la possibilité de maintenir ou de supprimer ses propres contenus, sa propre responsabilité était beaucoup plus engagée que celle du fournisseur.



> On ne prévoit pas de rétablir cette fonction. Surtout qu'il n'a jamais été aussi simple de partager du contenu avec des services comme Dropbox.



Sans aucun doute  Oui, mais voilà, après avoir expérimenté certains d'entre eux, dont Dropbox, j'ai décidé de bannir tous ces services  dont je ne démens pas l'utilité  et dont je peux tout à fait me passer d'une façon générale.



> Par contre avec la prochaine version des forums on regardera si l'on peut intégrer plus facilement un service de partage pour ajouter plus facilement du contenu



Hou la la ! Cela ressemble à un désaveu de la "désactivation". On commence par supprimer, puis on pense à rétablir. Conscience d'avoir "fait quelque chose de pas bien ?


----------



## Anthony (4 Mai 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Le contenu est devenu externe, alors que, avec la fonction dont on disposait, le contenu venait de "l'intérieur". D'une certaine façon, la responsabilité était partagée par l'utilisateur qui avait créé le contenu, et par le fournisseur qui l'avait transférée, stockée, et affiché. Toutefois, comme l'utilisateur avait la possibilité de maintenir ou de supprimer ses propres contenus, sa propre responsabilité était beaucoup plus engagée que celle du fournisseur.



D'une certaine façon ? Non, pas du tout. Je t'invite à lire la LCEN, notamment son article 6. 

Si l'on sait qu'il y a des images porno à la provenance plus que douteuse sur _nos_ serveurs (première infraction) et que des mineurs peuvent y accéder sans filtre (deuxième infraction), c'est pour notre pomme. Et pour toutes les autres images on tombe dans les problèmes techniques que soulève Christophe.

C'est pour ça qu'on a retiré les fonctions de téléchargement "facile" d'images. Parce que par ailleurs, tu aura remarqué qu'on n'a pas tout à fait supprimé toutes nos fonctions d'hébergement d'images. Notamment parce que ça peut être utile pour des forums comme PVPBP, on a conservé la possibilité de créer des albums et d'y télécharger des photos. Ceux qui ont besoin de cette fonction l'ont encore, on a juste retiré celle qui posait le plus de problèmes et pesait le plus sur nos serveurs. 

Si en changeant de moteur des forums on peut remettre en place une solution qui ne plombe pas nos serveurs et avec des fonctions de modération puissantes, alors on le fera. Sinon on restera sur la simple intégration de services externes (comme on le fait pour les vidéos avec les shortcodes YouTube et Vimeo).


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mai 2014)

Anthony a dit:


> D'une certaine façon ? Non, pas du tout. Je t'invite à lire la LCEN, notamment son article 6.
> 
> Si l'on sait qu'il y a des images porno à la provenance plus que douteuse sur _nos_ serveurs (première infraction) et que des mineurs peuvent y accéder sans filtre (deuxième infraction), c'est pour notre pomme. Et pour toutes les autres images on tombe dans les problèmes techniques que soulève Christophe.
> 
> ...



Nous sommes parfaitement en phase 

En son temps, mobile.me rendait service. Mais mobile.me est mort, vive iCloud (beurk)

Il fut un temps où Skydrive (avant que ça devienne Onedrive), m'a aussi rendu ce service, jusqu'au jour où j'ai eu un pb de vol d'identité (rapidement contré) que j'ai attribué à la "perméabilité" de MS. Depuis, j'ai rompu avec tous les services MS


----------



## Anthony (4 Mai 2014)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Nous sommes parfaitement en phase



Je ferme, alors


----------

